# CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht



## AMD (29. Mai 2014)

*CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht*

Hi 

Ich suche momentan noch einen CPU Kühler für den Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3.
Tendenz geht aktuell zum EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C aber bei höherer Drehzahl soll dieser wohl gerne mal summen (?!).
Letztendlich hätte ich gerne einen Kühler welcher wirklich leise ist aber eben auch die Kühlung nicht zu kurz kommt.

Betrieben wird die CPU in einem Fractal Design Arc Midi R2.
Ist der EKL zu empfehlen oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Mai 2014)

Ekl brocken


----------



## facehugger (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht*

Diese reichen:


Prolimatech Basic 65 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mehr kannste, musste aber nicht ausgeben. Und gehört habe ich auch schon vieles, der Glöckner (ähem Clockner) wäre ebenfalls ne gute Wahl Sogar der sehr leise Brocken 2 (habe ich selbst) würde passen, wäre aber fast überdimensioniert...

Gruß


----------



## Leitwolf200 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht*

Also ich hab für mein Xeon ein Cooler Master TX 3 Evo und kann net meckern auch unter last net.


----------



## XP1500Monster (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht*

Lautstärketechnisch ist der Brocken 2 kaum zu unterbieten. Dazu kommt eine sehr gute Kühlleistung. Für besagten Xeon vielleicht überdimensioniert (Kühlleistung) aber es kann nie leise genug sein.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht*

Vcore -0,12V und der Boxed-Kühler ist leise.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Xeon E3-1231 v3 gesucht*

Sogar der Thermalright True Spirit 90M würde da reichen. Ein Ei kocht man auch nicht im 200l Fass


----------

